# Hello from Las Vegas



## AppyLover (Nov 10, 2007)

*I am laughing at myself* :lol: 

I thought I had put a "hello" up and I was feeling bad for not coming back to it....Only to find I haven't posted it yet, I only set up my barn with a pic, of Abby. 

Oh well, lol. if we can't laugh at ourselves right?

Ok, anyways... I have been a member for awhile, but have been away for a long time. I am an Air Force wife and stationed at Nellis AFB here in Las Vegas Nv. Gaited07 is a very good friend of mine and we have been guilty of some awsome rides (speaking of which we need to plan again...wink wink nudge nudge). I try and get out on my horse at least every other day and try to get in a long (over 3 hours) trail ride at least once a week. Currently that has been difficult, my husband is deployed and I can not always take my daughter with me on my rides, she is only 3 years old. but I ride when I can now. But good news though My hubby is coming home very soon, and after 4 months me and the little one a ready for dad to be home.

I look forward to sharing my rides and my picture stories of Abby with you.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hi!!!

Look at that purdy horse running around having a good ol' time!

Great news on hubby coming home soon!


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Well hello! I am so glad to hear that your hubby will be home soon.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## AppyLover (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey! I see faces I know!!! Great to see you guys! And thanks for the welcomes from the members I don't know yet. 

To my friends I am sorry I have not been around much, time just wasn't on my side with the hubby gone. But now I'm starting to peak back in to see everyone again. 

Soon, the count down is almost over!!!! *****Happy Dancing*****

But again to everyone thanks for the kind welcome.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

haha hi....

I used to live reall close to Vegas... blah but I'm way on the east coast now lol

beautiful horse!


----------

